# isdn wlan router



## catchon (14. Januar 2004)

moin, moin,
gibt es eigentlich wlan router? wenn ja, wo und was kosten die?

gruss + danke


----------



## Backdraft (14. Januar 2004)

Soweit ich das richtig sehe, müsste das dieser hier können:

SMC7004AWBR liegt bei ca. 124,59 EUR.

Ansonsten nimmste nen ISDN-Router und nen AP und routest das passend. Müsste vom Preis her das gleich sein. Je mach Qualität versteht sich.


----------

